# FreeBSD 9 RC2 and AH_DEBUG Kernel panic



## francesco74 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, I have a problem on my FreeBSD system 9 RC2.
In order to find the problem with my wireless card Atheros (ar5413), I enabled the option in the kernel AH_DEBUG.
Unfortunately this option to reboot the system goes into kernel panic.
How can I fix this?


----------

